# How many people actually like the EOS-M?



## Rofflesaurrr (Jun 9, 2013)

I have a Sony RX100 right now. While it's a great camera, there's a couple of things that bother me. I don't like how any selected settings apply to all modes (manual focus, focus peaking, white balance). I shoot a lot of video and it always catches me off guard when I switch from video mode back to aperture priority. Also, the front ring is not as easy to manual focus with during video like I thought it would be. Overall, I don't use the camera as much as I would like to because it's sometimes a hassle. 

When I first bought the RX100, I briefly considered the EOS-M, and quickly dismissed it due to bad reviews and high price. Now, the price is almost half what it was before. There's also a new firmware coming out claiming to improve AF speeds. I think the larger sensor, detachable lenses, and mic input would be an advantage over the RX100. Also, the ability to attach ND filters would help me greatly too. For those of you that own an EOS-M, do you enjoy shooting with it? Is the AF that bad? I've heard some people go as far as saying it's defective from the factory.

I heard rumors that a new model may be released in late summer, but it surely won't be priced as low as the current model.


----------



## Sella174 (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm sounding like the crowd over at 43rumors, but ... No viewfinder, no sale!


----------



## eml58 (Jun 9, 2013)

I have one as a back up small shooter, for that purpose it's Ok, I haven't found any major issues with it, takes a reasonable Image, for what it is, I paid the full price, so at 50% it's probably not a bad deal.

But, as the previous Poster mentioned, it would be a much better piece of gear with a Viewfinder, when the new one comes out later this year I will probably get one, just for the viewfinder and again, for me it's a pocket back up Camera.

My main Cameras are the 1Dx and 5DMK III, as a Main Camera, the M in it's current set up may not be as good as other offers currently on the Market.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 9, 2013)

Rofflesaurrr said:


> For those of you that own an EOS-M, do you enjoy shooting with it?


YES! Absolutely.


Rofflesaurrr said:


> Is the AF that bad?


Absolutely not ... AF is not as fast as a DSLR but it is definitely not "bad" ... yes it is slow if AF tracking is enabled but once you disable it, AF is very quick. But Canon has announced a firmware upgrade that is supposed to make it 2.3 time faster than it's current speed (the FW upgrade is due towards the end of this month). But I do not have the zoom 18-55mm lens, I only use the EOS-M with 22mm f/2 prime lens. My main purpose of purchasing EOSM + 22mm f/2 lens was to take photos in dimly lit situations such as restaurants or indoor gatherings of family etc where lighting conditions are poor and carrying the big 5D MK III just looks intrusive ... so far EOS-M with the 22mm f/2 lens has performed brilliantly and I have no complaints. 


Rofflesaurrr said:


> I've heard some people go as far as saying it's defective from the factory.


Maybe those people are just jinxed ;D


----------



## Haydn1971 (Jun 9, 2013)

Rolls eyes... Another EOS-M is pants thread !

If you don't like it, don't buy it.... I like it, bought it.... Getting some great memories from the photos I take with it...

The end ;-)


----------



## Sella174 (Jun 9, 2013)

Haydn1971 said:


> Another EOS-M is pants thread !



I don't think it's quite so. The EOS-M is a nice camera, but in my opinion one must compare it to the other mirrorless offerings. The camera is not "bad" as such, but rather just "outdated" from the start.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 9, 2013)

Sella174 said:


> Haydn1971 said:
> 
> 
> > Another EOS-M is pants thread !
> ...


No way! I've been using the EOS-M for one week now and it is in no way "outdated".


----------



## Eli (Jun 9, 2013)

I had the rx100 until a few days ago, which I sold for a fuji x100s, also bought my girlfriend the EOS M for double the price of what it is at now when it first came out...
The M is a great little camera and I like it alot, the slow auto focus doesn't bother me too much, it's just when it hunts for no reason where the problem is, even if you're shooting the exact same shot on a tripod, it'll hunt for focus before it locks in again. Don't bother using it for moving subjects but for stills it does great, and I can't wait for the firmware upgrade!
Also at the price point now, I've seen it sub $350 aud for twin lens kit, it's a great bargain.
The handling is great, it feels solid, the touch screen is amazing, the menu and controls are familiar and easy to use, it looks nice, and with the pancake lens it's sort've compact. Plus you can play with Canon lenses on it..

If I still had my rx100 and didn't have the eos m already, I'd swap my rx100 for a new eos m in a heart beat after the firmware update.

The Fuji x100s on the other hand........ that's a whole different beast of it's own!


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 9, 2013)

When I first handled a gf-1 I changed my mind about mirrorless, but I wanted to hold back and see what canon came up with, as I was already in that system.

I'm glad I did.

The M was not designed or marketed to replace my DSLR. And it certainly lives up to that expectation.

But then the same is true of sony nex's and the m43 cameras ( with their funny shaped sensors and wasted resolution)

It's a solid camera with intuitive os but horrifically slow af out the box.
In green mode. The af is trying to cover too large an area and be too intelligent.

This is the crux of the m's problem: the folk who least understand af are served by the weakest option.

However, if you have dabbled with your dslr or slr af controls before, and spend 5 minutes reading the correct pages of the manual, you can set the camera up so the af is a lot quicker, albeit slightly more involved.

This is the second problem the M has faced. I don't think 99% of reviewers or online assassins have actually tried an M with different AF settings, I sincerely don't, as their experience is so far removed from mine.

Whenever I read threads on the next m or wished for features, folk are basically describing a leica m9 crossed with a contax g2.

Canon were never going to make such a niche product in a million years.
And it has never been marketed at serious users. On the canon uk site it's listed as a beginners eos.
Its fir powershot users stepping up, not 1dx users stepping down.

Canon have got their marketing mix wrong, the powershot users will be failed by the hopeless green square af, but get beyonf the green square, set up one shot af, set up flexi-zone single cell, turn continual af off, be prepared to point and recompose on occassion and the biggest scandal about the m is revealed: it's an unfairly maligned little camera, that is capable of fantastic images, particularly from the sharp bright 22mm.


----------



## verysimplejason (Jun 9, 2013)

For all its atrocious reviews, I actually like the M. I'm planning to get one but after I get a 6D. I'll replace my G11 with it. I'm guessing that an 18-55 lens will suffice for most applications where I don't plan to bring my DSLR. Hopefully, the next version will have a built-in flash. I like having something for fill-in flash. The viewfinder isn't much a problem for most of the time since I'm actually using my G11's viewfinder around 5% of the time only. If the 90EX will just be a little bit smaller and cheaper, it'll be enough. AF wise, it's not a problem really unless you're shooting action.


----------



## Mellonhead (Jun 9, 2013)

I've had mine for a couple of weeks now. I bought it as a successor to my 30D. My opinion?

- Autofocus - I'll deal with this first. If you're experienced with a DSLR you quickly learn how to work around the M's limitations in that department. I shoot my daughters sports (equestrian, soccer, etc.. ) and I'm getting better pictures out of the M than I did with the 30D. Read the manual, or, there's a very good YouTube video out there explaining the workaround.

- Buttons/Menu - Again, if your experienced shooting in manual, or AV mode, with a Canon DSLR, it is really easy to use the touch screen menu. I find it just as easy... in a different way. For those having problems - Read The Instructions for God's sake! I think that a beginner might find the touch-screen menu a bit overwhelming. One drawback is the body is so small that it is easy to accidentally change settings just by holding the camera.

- Viewfinder - Personally I don't miss my dim 30D viewfinder, and on the M I can pinch-to-zoom with the viewfinder to fine-tune manual focus, which is an amazing feature once you try it. The LCD screen brightness can be boosted to make shooting in the sunlight better.

- Lenses - I've got an investment in 'L' glass, so I bought the EF lens adapter. I don't notice any autofocus difference between the native lens (17-55 kit lens) and the EF70-200L, or the EF-135L. If I didn't already have the EF lenses though, I doubt I would have purchased the M.

- Picture Quality - I get the picture quality of a 60D/7D for a fraction of the price (499 $CAD with the 17-55 IS kit lens and flash). What's not to like. Noise reduction at high ISO is very good.

- Battery - I admit it. Battery life sucks. Especially since you have to crank up the LCD brightness when outdoors. You have to get a second battery.

The more I use the M the more I like it. Yea, the autofocus is slow, but actually it is almost on par with my old 30D. I love the small size, low weight, of the M. With the 70-200 attached, it handles wonderfully by holding by cradling the lens. It balances perfectly - better than the 30D.

If the firware speeds up autofocus, it will be perfect!


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 9, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Rofflesaurrr said:
> 
> 
> > For those of you that own an EOS-M, do you enjoy shooting with it?
> ...



That dog looks a bit excited!


----------



## Act444 (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm one of those who jumped on board...and the more I use it, the more I like it. I didn't buy it as a DSLR replacement but as a compliment to my DSLR (and a replacement to the previous P&S I was using). Compared to the P&S the M is a true upgrade...not always in terms of IQ (indoors with the 18-55, often times it's a wash...) but in terms of color reproduction and clarity. MILES ahead of P&S and on par with my old 60D. That is the biggest difference I see. It truly IS DSLR (APS-C level) quality trapped in a P&S body. Unfortunately, the one downside is in terms of AF performance...it is adequate for most situations but sometimes it will just hunt for no reason at all, even in good light. Has caused me to miss shots sometimes. Stops a very good camera from becoming a great one.

If the firmware gets rid of this "hunting" phenomenon, and Canon comes out with more M lenses, this could be a winner...

To summarize, pros and cons:

Pros

- Great image quality (provided you use the right lens in the right situation)
- Small size; easy to carry around as a DSLR backup or to a party, draws less attention to you as the photographer
- Very useful "tap to focus" feature...(often times this is easier and faster than selecting focus points on a DSLR). Allows more freedom for composition
- Screen automatically brightens or darkens based on exposure you set (when in manual mode)...great pre-shot "instant feedback" you don't get with a DSLR (unless in live view)

Cons

- Focus hunts at times, even in decent light
- Switching modes via touchscreen can involve more steps than necessary - a dial would have been nice...even Powershots have one!
- Can be hard to view screen in bright daylight (no viewfinder to fall back on)
- Battery life could be better


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 9, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> That dog looks a bit excited!


 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Rofflesaurrr (Jun 10, 2013)

Alright, so I decided I'm going to switch to the EOS-M. I put my RX100 kit up on eBay for $499 and it sold in a half hour. After the buyer receives it, and is satisfied, I'll pull the trigger on the Canon. I'm going to get the kit with the 22mm pancake, and maybe the 11-22mm when it's released.

I know a lot of people are upset that it doesn't have a viewfinder, but it doesn't bother me. I find most of the viewfinders on compact cameras difficult to use due to them being so tiny. It might just be that I wear glasses, but usually I don't get along with viewfinders on anything smaller than a DSLR. The one on the 5D3 is splendid.

I was planning on purchasing from B&H. They have it listed for $479 with 4% rewards. However, I found a place through Google shopping called "42nd Street Photo" that has it listed for $438. Are these guys legitimate, or is this grey market stuff with no warranty? They seem to have good reviews on ResellerRatings.com


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 10, 2013)

Rofflesaurrr said:


> I was planning on purchasing from B&H. They have it listed for $479 with 4% rewards. However, I found a place through Google shopping called "42nd Street Photo" that has it listed for $438. Are these guys legitimate, or is this grey market stuff with no warranty? They seem to have good reviews on ResellerRatings.com


When you say "legitimate", are you referring to them being Canon Authorized Dealer? if yes, no they are not Canon Authorized Dealer as per the attached list released by Canon on 3rd June 2013.


----------



## Rofflesaurrr (Jun 10, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Rofflesaurrr said:
> 
> 
> > I was planning on purchasing from B&H. They have it listed for $479 with 4% rewards. However, I found a place through Google shopping called "42nd Street Photo" that has it listed for $438. Are these guys legitimate, or is this grey market stuff with no warranty? They seem to have good reviews on ResellerRatings.com
> ...



Thanks for that list. I'll be sure to avoid them and go with B&H.


----------



## nubu (Jun 10, 2013)

I like it a lot! I have the 18-55, the 22 and the EF adapter (and soon the 11-22). It is a great complement to my 5DIII and 7D which I use mostly with longer lenses for wildlife and for having a camera with me all the time. The resulting pics are slightly better then those from the 7D when using same lenses and settings (and using DPP to develop and apply lens corrections). The "focus problem" is a no issue for me since I only use single point and single shoot which works fine even under low light if there is any contrast to find - if not focus/recompose. The screen is fantastic and operation very quick afer a short period of learning the small differences to my other cams...

I think most of the persons that complain don't have the camera or used it only in "green mode" in a shop....


----------



## Ivan Muller (Jun 10, 2013)

I have it and I think its a great backup camera to my 5d and have even shot a couple of commercial jobs with it.
For the price and size it makes a perfect backup and takes up little space in a bag.
Aps-c complements full frame nicely as it gives one a different focal length option..ie my 24 ts becomes a 38mm TS on the Eos M
Lack of viewfinder is bad but in 'camera on tripod' situations the live view works well, so good for architecture, interiors studio etc.
Add an optical viewfinder ( I use the Leica one) with the 22mm and it becomes as good as anything out there except the slow af under certain conditions.
Hopefully the firmware update promised at the end of the month will improve matters.
I also have a Leica X1 and the Eos M is competitive on all fronts at 1/3rd of the price.
Really very small and build well, I have already dropped mine and works perfectly still
Is a great walkabout camera and in 'auto everything' mode works superbly well. In fact I think the best way to use this camera is in these auto modes as I have a sneaky suspicion that that's were the camera functions optimally. Go manual and it becomes more difficult. Having said that I use it with a stop down Mf mamiya lens via the adapter and it s pretty easy and convenient. As is using it with the 24ts from Canon.
I think its just going to get better and better and the only serious drawback is the AF and 'AF hunting', but I wouldn't call it horrible....perhaps the firmware update will sort out these problems.
As a backup or supplement it makes a lot of sense and 'normal' EF lenses work well.
As an only or first camera, well there it becomes more difficult and there are some compelling alternatives out there...but the Canon lenses seem to be better than the competition, certainly my 22f2 is a gem and apart from the CA, easily corrected, it is superb...

I have written a couple of reviews on this camera that can be found here at...http://thelazytravelphotographer.blogspot.com/2013/05/eos-m-reviewhigh-iso-noise-tests.html

I image shown here and the crop was made at a jazz concert with the 70-300L at 5000ISO....


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 10, 2013)

I like the idea of the M, I just didn't care for the implementation of it. + it's a first gen product.


----------



## Rofflesaurrr (Jun 10, 2013)

Ivan, those photos look great. I actually just read your review last night and it helped finalize my decision. Thanks.


----------



## yakman (Jun 11, 2013)

Bought and like it.

1. For current price, can hardly find another one better. Especially for Canon EOS users as backup or travel kit.
2. AF not as bad as some reviewer said. A new firmware coming.
3. Lenses, 18-55, 22 are among the best in class, 11-22 coming soon. Adaptor to EF lenses with full functionality.

The EOS M body itself is not as good as Sony Nex 7 or Olympus OM D. But it costs only a fraction of those. You can update when EOS M Mark II or III out.


----------



## scrup (Jun 21, 2013)

I just got my M this week and will take it out this weekend for a spin.

I was pleasantly surprised with the build quality especially with the kit lens. I was expecting something more along the lines of the rebel series.

My first impressions here: http://trung.tran.com.au/eos-m-unboxing/


----------



## bluenoser1993 (Jun 21, 2013)

My Wife loves hers. She complained when she tried to use my 7D and commented that she would rather take pictures with her iPhone. As soon as I heard that comment I knew I had the perfect Christmas present. Bought it close to full price and don't regret it, as she has taken lots of shots of the kids that I would never have seen otherwise (I work away and would have missed the moments). We both had our cameras while on vacation this winter and I have to say some of the pictures she got were nicer than what I did.


----------



## alejmr (Jun 21, 2013)

Love this little toy, the IQ is amazing!


----------



## clicker150 (Jun 21, 2013)

I just got mine few days ago and I love this little thing. I've always ignored this camera due the so so reviews and the AF being too slow, lack of VF plus the price was kinda high, but with the recent price drop I decided to give it a shot, and I'm so glad I did. The IQ of this little gem is outstanding IMO. It compliments my 6D very well. 
Enjoy your M everyone


----------



## castillophotodesign (Jun 22, 2013)

Mellonhead said:


> I've had mine for a couple of weeks now. I bought it as a successor to my 30D. My opinion?
> 
> - Autofocus - I'll deal with this first. If you're experienced with a DSLR you quickly learn how to work around the M's limitations in that department. I shoot my daughters sports (equestrian, soccer, etc.. ) and I'm getting better pictures out of the M than I did with the 30D. Read the manual, or, there's a very good YouTube video out there explaining the workaround.
> 
> ...



can you please share the link to the youtube video that show the work around for the AF of the eos m? thank you!


----------



## Dantana (Jun 22, 2013)

There's a good price on a couple different configurations in the latest Fry's ad. $349 with the 22, $399 with the zoom, in store only I believe:
http://www.frys.com/ads/page20#AdNavi


----------



## castillophotodesign (Jun 22, 2013)

like a lot of us I dismissed this camera because of all the bad reviews. I found one for a very good price and I had heard about the upcoming firmware update, so I bought one. I must say that even though I own a 5D III with a lot of L's, I am very happy with the camera. Here is a shot i took with the 22mm lens and the EOS M totally wide open at f2




Ferrari - Wynwood by CastilloPhotoDesign, on Flickr


----------



## tallrob (Jun 22, 2013)

The EOS M is a great camera that was a bit rushed out the door and slightly flawed in its current state, but a lot of camera for the money, amazing IQ - and that's what matters, right? That's it in a nutshell. BUT, the story surrounding it is much more dramatic. It reminded me at first of an Apple product release. It was much anticipated for several years, and the imaginary hype of a Canon mirrorless offering grew so big and tense that the actual product couldn't have possibly lived up to it. So when it arrived on the market, a few critics panned it, a few praised it, but most criticized it based on specs and inflated bad reviews made by bloggers who gave it all of twenty minutes in their hands. Most people who bought one and learned to use it absolutely LOVE it. It takes some time to learn the necessarily compact interface and handling.

I have only two real complaints, the sometimes slow AF, and the tedious trip to the menus when I want to switch to manual focus. Oh, and maybe battery life, but what do you expect with all it has going on. Just carry a spare or two. No big deal.

Btw, Magic Lantern is almost stable on the M, and wow, is it amazing. Focus peaking alone is a godsend.


----------



## mb66energy (Jun 22, 2013)

I don't have the EOS M but

* I would by it if it were available in Europe as a bundle with the ef-m 22mm lens for 400 Euro instantanously ...
* ... and buy an FD-to-EOS-M adaptor to use my FD lenses for video ...
* ... and replace my S95 as high portability cam ...
* ... and use the EOS-M with the 22mm lens as wide angle in combination with e.g. the 100mm Macro on a 40D.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 22, 2013)

Digital Rev?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 22, 2013)

mb66energy said:


> I don't have the EOS M but
> 
> * I would by it if it were available in Europe as a bundle with the ef-m 22mm lens for 400 Euro instantanously ...
> * ... and buy an FD-to-EOS-M adaptor to use my FD lenses for video ...
> ...





paul13walnut5 said:


> Digital Rev?


I bought my EOS-M bundle (EOS-M+22mm f/2+EOS-M adapater+16GB 45MB/s SDHC card) from DigitalRev for US$ 662 (Euro 505) with free shipping & no customs duty ... it arrived ahead of schedule in perfect order and works perfectly.


----------



## LukieLauXD (Jun 22, 2013)

I spent almost $1,000 on it, camera, flash and all. I "HAVE" to love it. T_T

Don't get me wrong though, it's easier for me to bring to school instead of my 5D2 for when I have photography assignments. My only problem is that whenever I plug in a flash, it takes a decently long time even with the batteries fully charged for the flash to start working.


----------



## mb66energy (Jun 22, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Digital Rev?



Thank you for the tip (RienzPhotoz too)!

The problem is that I am not interested in the EF<>EF-M adaptor at the moment and digital rev shows 576 Euro at the moment. Perhaps this is the price which includes the german tax.

But without the adaptor @ 400-450 Euro it would be interesting - perhaps this bundle will show up sometimes. I bookmarked digitalrev.com now and will look there from time to time ...

- Michael


----------



## mik14 (Jun 24, 2013)

I bought my EOS M double-kit with a flash a couple of months ago, before the prices went down. I absolutely love everything about it. Slow focus....what slow focus? No problem here whatsoever. Not a DSLR performance, but fine for everything except highly dynamic scenes. With the upcoming firmware update, it'll be almost perfect. As far as picture quality goes, it is much better than my 550D. The colors are much nicer and punchier. The JPEG is also much better (even though I shoot RAW, I hardly change anything in DPP ... might as well start shooting JPEG only). The overall picture look is also much better than 550D. Gone are the blue shadows, pinkish skin tones, blue eyes turning gray on the photos, and dull colors in certain lighting conditions. Everything is much better now. The pictures look almost translucent in any light, very clear and detailed with beautiful colors. Ergonomically, it is perfect for me too, and I really like the overall design. There are some quirks in UI, but nothing major. I've used NEX-5N for a over a year and I've tried some M4/3 cameras. And to me, EOS M is absolutely the best camera of them all.


----------



## yakman (Jun 24, 2013)

*Supermoon test*

Not really serious about supermoon shooting, I just wanted to try out the EOS M and see how it handles such task.

70-200 F4L IS works quite well with the EOS M. AF reasonable fast, even with stock v1 firmware.
The shot step photo is here

http://vincent4wang.wordpress.com/2013/06/25/supermoon-day-2-by-eos-m/

I like it.


----------



## fotorex (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi,

this is my first post here on the forum. I did only read since approximately one year. Finally I decided to register.

I´m also a fan of the EOS-M, especially since the prices dropped so dramatically. I just ordered a kit with the 18-55mm lens and the flash EX90. The flash will also be usefull for me as a master on my 5DII to control my 580EXII.
I´m looking forward to have this kit in my hands later this week. I think that I will also buy the other lens(es) and the EF-EOS-M adaptor later.

I was searching for a light and small travel camera during the last weeks. The main argument for the EOS-M was the price. For around 1000 bucks I get a nearly complete system, while a Fuji or OM-D will only be the body for the same amount of money.

Frank



mb66energy said:


> paul13walnut5 said:
> 
> 
> > Digital Rev?
> ...



Hi Michael,

why not buying a kit with 18-55 lens and flash for under 400€ and a 22mm lens seperately for 220€. You can sell the 18-55 and the flash and then you should be in the range of 400-450€ for your package.

Frank


----------



## Tyroop (Jun 30, 2013)

I am a little perplexed by some of the comments about the EOS M on this forum. I just read one comment describing it as a 'turkey', and a previous comment implied that AF with the V1.0.6 was unusable. These kind of comments, apart from being wildly inaccurate, don't help anyone.

I am a long time SLR user, starting with a Canon A1 in 1982, then T90, and moving on to a 10D and 40D in the digital age. I still have plans for a 5D III, but no longer wish to haul around a heavy bag of DSLR gear for general use. For the last four years I've had an S90 clipped to my belt all the time and it has done a great job, however, the image quality isn't the greatest and I wanted better image quality to record my daughter growing up.

I bought an EOS M last week. The prices have come down a lot recently, the sensor is better than in my 40D, it is very portable - especially with the EF-M 22mm, and it is extremely flexible and versatile. It can accept all of my EF and EF-S lenses and if I wish I can use a large Speedlite or ST-E2. I have just been on a short trip and had a chance to try it out in the field with the V1.0.6 firmware. Here are my first impressions.

AF - not the fastest, but to imply it is unusable is ridiculous. I upgraded to V2.0.2 a couple of days ago and there has been a big improvement. I have yet to give the new version a thorough test, but it is looking promising.

No viewfinder - not a problem for me personally, but not ideal when using long telephotos. The EOS M is touch screen driven and changing settings wouldn't be possible while looking through a finder. The user interface is designed not to have a finder. If it really bothers you, I guess you can buy another manufacturer's finder and clip it on the hotshoe.

Image quality - excellent. I still love the IQ from my 40D, but this is better.

Battery life - not great. The touch screen, IS lenses, and other functions all drain the battery. On a full charge I managed just under 200 stills along with a few minutes of video.

Video - a big improvement over the S90. Continuous AF with STM lenses and the largest video format fills my 1920x1080 monitor. These improvements will encourage me to do more video.

I bought a kit with the EF-M 22mm STM, EF-M 18-55mm STM IS, and 90EX flash. I bought the EF-M adapter separately. Both EF-M lenses have impressed me. The 18-55mm has a very useful focal length range and the IS is very effective - I handheld some shots at 1/8s and got good results. It's always good to have a fast prime and the EF-M 22mm is also very small and light.

The adapter is a great advantage with this system for people who have invested in EF and EF-S lenses. I haven't used all my lenses on the EOS M yet, but the EF 100mm f/2.8L works well, as does the EF 70-200 f/4L IS. I have been shooting in JPG and the camera's built in lens correction capability does a great job with removing vignetting on the EF-S 10-22mm.

There is no built in flash, but the tiny 90EX adds some natural fill flash to backlit subjects and the camera handles all the exposure without me having to fiddle around.

All cameras are fun at first but I've had more fun with this one than most and I'm looking forward to using it a lot more. Sadly, one of the reasons I delayed my buying decision was due to the misinformation on the Internet posted by people who apparently don't own the camera.

No single camera is suitable for every photographer in every situation, and the EOS M is no exception. I don't shoot sports and only photograph birds occasionally. I don't need blazing fast autofocus most of the time, and if I do I will take an SLR. I used to miss many shots because my heavy SLR was at home. The S90 fixed that problem. The EOS M is almost as portable as the S90 (especially with just the EF-M 22mm lens) and it gives me APS-C DSLR image quality.

How many people actually like the EOS M?
I do. A lot.

I've posted a few sample images and personal thoughts, and as I use the camera more I will add more to this page.

http://phil.uk.net/photography/canon_EOS_M.html


----------



## nubu (Jul 2, 2013)

Tyroop! I agree with all you wrote. The m is a fanatsic add and complement to my 5DIII and 7D and I use it more and more. Now I am waiting for the ef-m 11-22 - my ef-s 10-22 is sold already and I got more mony than the ef-m will cost... happy user


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 2, 2013)

Tyroop said:


> ...and if I wish I can use a large Speedlite or ST-E2... ...Sadly, one of the reasons I delayed my buying decision was due to the misinformation on the Internet posted by people who apparently don't own the camera....



I also agree with everything you've said. One thing I would add, just in case you didn't already know, the 90ex also works as a master unit in a wireless flash set up, and even 1DX and 5D3 users have been buying them for use with non-RT guns. You might be able to sell that ST-E2 and ditch those 2cr5's! You should try it with your 40D.

I also didn't recognise the performance of the M from the reviews. In green square mode fw1 it was pretty bad, which is a shame as the target market (powershot upgraders) would probably try to gain their confidence in this mode at first. For folk like us, used to the EOS system, used to menus, and with an awareness of how AF works - and sometimes doesn't!- then it was a matter of 30s in the menu to get it set up to AF a lot faster.

One thing I've found in fw2 is that the basic flexi-zone AF pattern is loads better, particularly if you press the delete icon during camera mode, this narrows the very wide af area to a large centre square made up of a grid of 3x3 AF points. This mode works very very well for me so far.

I am glad folk knocked it, it made it cheap, and I think some dissenters are so entrenched that they'll never have their heads turned, for me the choice between using my collection of EF / EF-m lenses or buying into a new system just for pocket camera use was a no brainer. With the 22mm it fits in my pocket, and I can use my exsisting lenses on other occasions (say to take advantage of the 29m59s video clip cap, even in 1080p25 mode!)

My stills are punchy and vibrant and noise lower than on my digic iv cameras.


----------



## noncho (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm considering EOS-M with 22mm, I think it's fine for less than 500$. But in Europe is still quite expensive, more than 500Euro(650$). I'll probably wait M2 announcement for bargains here too.


----------



## Zv (Jul 7, 2013)

I like it.


----------



## distant.star (Jul 7, 2013)

Tyroop said:


> I've posted a few sample images and personal thoughts, and as I use the camera more I will add more to this page.
> 
> http://phil.uk.net/photography/canon_EOS_M.html



Thanks for a great post, very useful.

I also read through your "review," and I'd recommend it to anyone interested in this camera. Frankly, to me your review is worth 100 reviews from professional sites where they have to filter themselves through an advertising department. It's wonderful to find a well written piece by someone with long experience and good sense!

Hope you'll do as promised and keep us updated on your M experiences.


----------



## Zv (Jul 7, 2013)

I used mine today for the first time (got it today  ) and used it as my wide angle second body to accompany my 5D2/135L for a kind of ceremonial sword forging thing in front of a shrine in the dark. The image is one from the EOS M. It came in handy, works really well in low light and was a lot easier to carry than my 7D! Result.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jul 8, 2013)

Tyroop said:


> I am a little perplexed by some of the comments about the EOS M on this forum. I just read one comment describing it as a 'turkey', and a previous comment implied that AF with the V1.0.6 was unusable. These kind of comments, apart from being wildly inaccurate, don't help anyone.
> 
> I am a long time SLR user, starting with a Canon A1 in 1982, then T90, and moving on to a 10D and 40D in the digital age. I still have plans for a 5D III, but no longer wish to haul around a heavy bag of DSLR gear for general use. For the last four years I've had an S90 clipped to my belt all the time and it has done a great job, however, the image quality isn't the greatest and I wanted better image quality to record my daughter growing up.
> 
> ...


*+1*


----------



## mjohnston39 (Jul 11, 2013)

Just received my EOS-M today, my initial thoughts are that I quite like the camera, auto focus with the new firmware seems pretty good, the camera seems very well constructed and I like the size. I picked it up as a PS replacement (previously a G11) to complement my 7D. I think for 299$ with the 22mm lens you can't get better image quality for the price in a PS sized body. At its introductory price I wouldn't have touched the camera.


----------

